# An interesting woodworking survey



## TampaTom (Feb 15, 2008)

I was wondering if you might be able to help me with an interesting woodworking survey. Two years ago, Tool Crib posted a simple question to a number of woodworking forums:

Who have been the three most influential woodworkers who got you started woodworking?

Today, with their permission, I'm looking to update their results, and I need your help.

If you are so inclined, please list the three most influential woodworkers who got you started in woodworking. Feel free to name family members, shop teachers, famous woodworkers - whoever 'lit the fire' in you to take up the craft. Also, feel free to share any thoughts or comments about their influence.

I will keep this survey open through August 15. At that point, I will collect your entries and tabulate the results, similar to how Tool Crib had done first:

http://www.toolcrib.com/blog/2007/03/10/toolcribcoms-guide-to-your-31-most-influential-woodworkers/

If you have any questions about this survey or if you want more information, please PM me…

I'm looking forward to the results of this survey. It could prove to be fun!

Tom Iovino
Managing Editor
Tom's Workbench


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

Number 1 - My Dad from about age 6 onwards he had me helping him on utility projects like fixing a shelf or repairing a door. His most memorable (for me) project was a fold-up pulpit.

Number 2 - My woodwork teacher in grade 5 - my first exposure to formal wood teaching.

Number 3 - the 'fire' was lit decades ago, but the few tiny flames and coals were fanned into a roaring monster by Sam Maloof and Charles Neil.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

1. Norm Abrams - After watching NYW, ATOH, and other home shows, "doing" was a natural progression from watching. Home improvements were a necessity on our budget, and wwing grew from that.

2. Two friends named Tom - A) Tom loaned me his router to rebuild our porch. About ten seconds of successful edging with a router had me hooked on wwing. B) My other friend Tom was a part time wwer/cabinet maker gone pro. He loved wood, wwing, tools, and spending time in his shop. His love of his craft rubbed off on me over time.

3. My Dad funded my tools post humously with a small insurance fund he left after he died. Otherwise it would have been tough to buy tools with our large family and budget. He wasn't a wwer, but he definitely would have liked the tools, the shop, and the stuff that gets made.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Probably #1 was Frid, followed closely by Krenov and Maloof. Art Carpenter has to be in the mix somewhere.

"Nahm" has been an inspiration recently, but I was making sawdust long before I ever saw his first TOH episode and well before the NYWS. Actually what tuned me on to Norm were the snide comments I read about his work in FWW. I figured if those self aggrandizing snobs didn't like his work, he was probably within reach of my talents.

Gene


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

#1 is my grandfather , i always remember him covered in saw dust and smelling like doug fir. # 2 has to me my turning iteacher mark malek and# 3 are really close for me with it being david ellsworth or stu batty ,and not in any order.


----------



## OCG (May 17, 2009)

Norm and Sam Maloof, and a lot of artist. 
But my hands always new they wonted to do wood, but my mind always said to me, why build something you can buy for less. 
i come from a long line of do it your self-er 
But the first time I did something not thinking about cost I was hooked. Now I'm in my shop every chance I get. Saw dust for blood, are my wife would say, for brains.


----------



## bigdave (May 29, 2009)

1. I guess Norm Abrams would have to be #1 for me too. Watched a lot of his shows over the years always thinking, "I could do that". Then, one day it occurred to me that I had the space and a little cash and internet access to Craig's List and I went shopping. Still in the very beginning stage though . . . . . . which leads me to my number 2 influence . . . . .

2. Marc Spagnuolo, The Wood Whisperer is next for me. His method of teaching is second to none for me. He's very detailed and throws in plenty of distracting goofy humor . . . . . . I've really learned a lot from his site. (Found LJ via his site as a matter of fact!)

3. Lumberjocks would be in my top 3 also. Not trying to brown nose here  but lurking around the projects, forums, and blogs around here I am gaining invaluable knowledge and at a speed that fits my schedule and aptitude as well as interest level.

It would be super to be able to say, as many others can and will, that my dad got me started in wwing and/or that I have had a long term relationship with another friend or relative who has mentored me along the way but, lacking those I consider myself very blessed to live in an era that I have access to the whole world via a 20M cable internet connection where I can choose to read, look at pictures and train via videos with the best in the world. Pretty cool imo.

A hands on apprenticeship/mentoring thing would be pretty sweet too. But, I suppose my job and life's realities would get in the way of that huh.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

1) My Dad

2) My Grandpa

3) Norm


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

1). My Grandpa R.

2). My Grandpa B.

3). Mike Sullivan - My first job as a Carpenter, finish carpenter and cabinetbuilder.

4). Norm


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

1 has to be dad. He was allways building or creating something mom wanted around the house. Insipered me to try new things in new ways,


2 Norm Have allways liked watching his shows and seeing the different tecniques used. ( also in awe of his shop)


3 I will have to agree with bigdave. I have learned a lot since I found LJ's It has been a most informative website. Lots of project to get ideas from and *LOTS and LOTS* of *VERY* talented people here willing to share their welth of knowledge with others.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

1. Charles Neil
2. Norm Abram
3. T-Chisel (thomas macdonald)


----------



## Elaine (Jun 24, 2008)

Dad. High school woodworking teacher and Don(carving)


----------



## PatP (Jul 11, 2009)

Although I'm only just starting in this great hobby, I've been watching Norm for years wishing I could "do that" After moving to Floida last year I discovered Scott Phillips and the American Woodshop. Norm is still my fave.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

#1 Norm

#2 Tage Frid

#3 Charles Neil


----------



## DocStock (Jul 4, 2009)

The first person that got me interested in woodworking was my dad. He had built his own table saw from a kit he ordered and I thought it was so neat that this saw cut so precisely.
Secondly it was the infleuence of carpenters that I spent every summer with going thru college. I was a laborer on construction crews. 
I got the "bug" to switch majors in college and build buildings for a living so I earned a degree and have been building commerical buildings for 35 years. It really helps to be able to talk with carpenters on the job and learn the craft.
Then there is always Norm Abrams and I learn alot from Tom Silva on TOH as well.


----------



## woodbutcher (Dec 29, 2006)

#1 Dad-soap box derby
#2 Shop teacher Mr. Sharpe
#3 Thurmond Willard-A neighbor.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

No. 1 would have to be the guy (who ever he was) that ran the ShopSmith shows on TV when I was a kid. I'd watch them every week, knowing they were always the same. Just couldn't get enough of it.
No. 2 is Tobby Reed. A contractor I worked with when I was 15. Taught me lots of stuff.
No. 3 would be Norm. Just something about that guy that makes you want to build something.

I'm just glad no one has said "Bob"..........


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Working as a carpenter during layoffs from the foundry I worked at carpentry, learning on the job. I loved the idea of working outside, and being able to see something you make go up in front of you. The feeling of accomplishment. self satisfaction, plus I had taken shop in high school and had loved that. My Dad too was always fixing things and of course my brother or I was always helping him.


----------



## ahock (Apr 19, 2009)

1. Grandpa H.

2. Norm

3. Woodshop teacher who challenged me, Mr. Jacques


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

#1 has to be my dad. He bought a shopsmith in 1953 when I was 7. Within a few years he had taught me to use all the smith tools and most of the hand tools I use today.

#2 My junior high wood shop teacher whose name was Ambrose Charette (not real sure on the spelling)

#3 James Krenov through his books. I only wish I had been able to go to his school.

Wouldn't it be great to have a time machine to go back & spend just one more day with those folks? -SST


----------



## eagle124 (Dec 17, 2007)

#1 My Dad in about 1944when I was 7

#2 My uncle that had more patience than Job

#3 My shop teacher that we lovingly called "HO-HO" (that's what he said after he told one of his bad jokes)


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

Many cite "Norm" as a powerful influence.

But what made you go to Norm?

What was there before Norm that got you into woodworking?


----------



## Hyperhutch (Jul 3, 2009)

1) My grandfather. He had a small shop in his basement, and taught woodshop at a school for a bit. Having him make me stuff, and making small projects with my dad in my grandpa's shop, got me interested.

2) Mr. Kerlikowski, my middle school shop teacher. A really awesome individual, he went out on a limb and let me build an oak coffee table in 8th grade.

3) Lonnie Bird. I love period furniture, and any and all of his contirbutions to magazines have always inspired me.


----------



## olfrt (Jul 27, 2008)

1. My Father who could carpenter, blacksmith, tinsmith, and was a more than creditable woodsmith, and the other members of the Board of Trustees who built a church and a fellowship out of scrapped w3ood from a dismantled WWll Army Post.
2. Roy Underhill.
3. Cris Schwartz, a WWI vet who had been mustard gassed in France and pensioned off by the service. A wonderful craftsman and respecter of woods who always had time for a small boy.

Thank you all!


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

*PineInTheAsh*, I can not speak for others….but as for me, I guess it's just because I "Grew up" watching Norm. I mean I learned woodworking from my Dad and Grandpa…and from myself I suppose. But even as a young man, Norm was the only one on T.V., and while you can never learn much from a 30 min TV format, on almost every new show, there is always some little tidbit of info to learn, a new simple jig, a new way to make a joint, showcasing a new tool etc etc etc.

But basically, when I first started out, I guess he was a "Inspiration" more than anything else…I would watch him make a "Whatever" and think to myself "I could do that" or "That would be a neat gift"....and at the very least even if he was doing a project I did not like…I could always file away what he did and expand on it later.


----------



## ChuckM (May 12, 2008)

#1 Norm
#2 My family who have given me encouragement even when my earlier things I built (looking back) were junky!
#3 An old lady who sold her late hubby's collection of tools (router, sander, etc.) for just $60 which kick started my tool expansion down the road.


----------



## scopemonkey (Jan 1, 2007)

1) My dad
2) John Spagman-a master carpenter who took pity on me and gave me a job
3) David Marks Woodworks show
4) Norm/NYWS and the TOH crew


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Middle school shop teachers,2nd Mr. R Hadley Hospital carpenter/master carpenter 3rd my love for woodworking and self-education.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Although my great grandfather from Germany, and my grandfather from Denmark were both woodworkers and cabinetmakers, they passed on when I was very young. I would suspect that its in my genes.

#1 My Dad. Although not an experience carpenter, was always remodeling something, making gun cabinets, workbenches, shelves, and garden art. He has been one of my biggest supporters.

#2 Norm. I continue to be inspired by his work.

#3 Tommy Silva. Although most of his work is construction, I marvel at his ingenuity and skill.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

My Dad, My grandpa and Roy Underhill


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

#1) The Creator. He's the one who gave me the abilities to think, visualize, and be somewhat creative in my own right. #2) My Father. Growing up at our house, watching and helping Dad work (and my Mother for that matter) it was taught (and shown) that anything is possible, so long as you're willing to put in time and effort. He also taught me proper tool use and care as soon as I was able to lift each new tool. Those were different times, I guess, some kids were handy and got shown how and why, others were disinterested and left the tools alone. None of us had to be protected from the tools, we knew better. #3) My House! I grew up on a dead end street, at the end of which was a major old construction company. All us kids on the street had an unending supply of wood with which to make anything from tree houses to the old nailed-on skateboards to slingshots to what have you, and back in those days we were busy creating and amusing ourselves, rather than waiting to be entertained…
That house is also where I first read Eric Sloane and watched Roy Underhill. These two kind of gave me an unwritten rule, "No Nails", and I at least try to adhere to that, even if I don't use their techniques exactly…
#4) This place, Lumberjocks. You people are having an effect as well! I find myself paying closer attention to details ('cause I'm going to have to show everybody! LOL), reappraising long held habits and methods, and just seeing some ripping good new ideas, large and small!


----------



## scarbor (Jul 2, 2009)

I second littlecope, the almighty creator, the carpenter from Nazareth. 2nd my grandad. 3rd David Marks


----------



## c1ro3m (Jul 18, 2009)

1. My shop teacher in woodworking class .

2. Maloof

3. Norm


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Nahm is the number one.. I watched and wished I had the tools and machines he had.. now I do.
David J Marks… ditto.
No brown nosing here but here is where I am influenced by many of you.


----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)

First and formost is my Aunt Louise. She made cabinets, furniture and working spinning wheels. She always made it look easy and put up with an annoying little boy(me). My Dad and Grand Father who was always making or fixing stuff.Not always with wood but always with a positive attitude.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

My grandfather, Norm and lumberjocks where I can learn new things every day


----------



## TampaTom (Feb 15, 2008)

Just a reminder that this poll will be closed on Saturday, August 15 for input. I'll begin tabulating the data then, so if you want to post, be sure to do it before the deadline!

Thanks


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

1. Nahm
2. Shop teacher - EZ Winget
3. Roy Underhill


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

1. Boule
2. Fritz Spannagel
3. Wolfgang Nutsch


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

1. My dad
2. Andy Marlowe
3. Franklin Gottschall


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

1. Roy Underhill
2. Norm Abrams
3. Lumberjocks


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

1. My Father- great guy a real do-it-yourselfer. He inspired me.

2. Time Life put out a series of books called "Home Repair and Improvement" about the same time that "This Old House" aired. I did just about every project in those books and learned basic skills.

3. Thomas Chippendale. We have a beautiful Chippendale table with ball-in-claw feet and lovely carving on the hips. In my mind I always thought "Some day I want to do that!" It took twenty years of building skills until I finally was able to carve ball-in-claw feet. I still can't finish the hip as exquisitely as Chippendale and I doubt that I ever will, but boy that guy fueled my desire to stretch myself.


----------



## woodpeckerbill (Jun 9, 2009)

1. my Lord- who gave me my good common sense,a degree of talent and creativeness to work and earn a living at all these many years.

2. my dad- who was a pretty darn good carpenter,and taught me that anything is possible if you think it thru and 
work hard at it. One of his favorite sayings.."a man's gotta be smarter'n his tools"

3. my granddaddy-farmer,blacksmith,moonshiner,and as good a carpenter as you could ever find. All hand tools…most of which he made hisself. He made me a treadle lathe when I was 8. Made mt turning chisels too. One of hios favorite sayings was "if anything is worth doing, it's worth doing right"


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

hmmm…this caused some reflection. Maybe there is still time to have some positive life altering effect on some impressionable wayward soul that just needs a nudge in the right direction to become a more creative, artistic, introspective and compassionate person that inturn passes the effort forward to yet another clean slate….NAH!


----------



## jeffl (May 3, 2009)

1.Mr. Batson my industrial arts teacher
2. Roy Underhill I 've been watching him 20+ years
3Brian Boggs I went to interview for a chairmaking internship with him , he asked if I wanted to be a chairmaker and I was so excited/nervous I fumbled that answer, missed out on that opportunity.


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

The only real influence in my life that got me into woodworking was my father.

So, my top three influences:

1. My dad
2. My father
3. My pop


----------

